# How do I tell him I'm pregnant



## maybebaby13

Hi,

I have been seeing someone for about two months, I am on the pill but just found out that it has failed and that I'm pregnant,

We have been talking about us and futures and stuff, he said that he is not ready for a relationship and that at the mo he wants friends with benefits


I can hide that I'm pregnant for now, but have no idea what I am doing...

How can I tell him I'm pregnant, I really don't want to loose him as a friend


----------



## whatwillbe

Congratts :flower: I don't think there's ever a best time to tell your oh your pregnant, but I think your just gonna have to come out with it an tell him, if your too nervous to in person maybe you could call him ? I'd tell him asap as the longer you leave it the more your gonna worry about telling him. I hope things work out for you both , good luck x


----------



## TinkCee

oh CONGRATS!!

I got pregnant 2 weeks after dating and the hardest part was telling him I was pregnant. I waited a month into my pregnancy to make sure that I was in fact pregnant. 
Then I called him and asked to meet up and I told him. 
Of course its a scary moment, I cried and with him being there in person really made it easy to say. Plus thats the chance to talk it all out. 

I would say... tell him now. before you stress yourself out to much. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ravenmel

You're gonna have to just do it, maybe like a bandaid rip it off quickly.

This happened to a friend of mine. She was dating the guy for three months and got pregnant. However, she texted him I'm pregnant don't call me! lol I wouldn't recommend texting him. It worked out for her, the baby is not 15 months and they live together seems to be going well.

Congrats and I hope it workouts o.k x


----------



## maybebaby13

Thank you all ladies, I have a viability scan in three weeks once I know the outcome of that I plan to tell him, it's just so scary, I know I have to... but i need to find the courage

Xxx


----------



## Zothan Mom

Congrats with the pregnancy. Regardless of what happens you will get through. We are women and we are tough ;-)

I have to ask though, what the hell is going on with men lately???? He is not ready for a relationship, but he is ready to have sex... I just don't get some men!

Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## laura3103

Had the same situation a week ago!

I've known this guy for 12 years and he's a really good friend which nodding want to lose we spoke about babies then I fell pregnant I was soo nervous telling him but I needed to do it face to face and when I did it wasn't so bad were still friends and he talks to me everyday and sees me when he isn't at work!!

Do as soon as possible I was struggling after a week of thinking how to tell him feel so much better since I have told him


----------

